# Gamarra - La Victoria



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

No es utopico pensar que si se sigue algunas recomendaciones descritas por jblock pueda lucir como un sitio mas que aceptable, por lo que veo Gamarra tiene todo el potencial y las ganas de cambiar ciertamente se ve.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

gamarra luce mejor que hace algunos años atras..


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Tranquilos amigos ! eso de "Ta buena la Chola" es un expresion popular y bien Peruana...relajense la vida es corta


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

J Block said:


> No es la mejor zona de Lima pero con cableado subterraneo, nuevas veredas y mobiliario urbano y una mano de pintura, más control publicitario y tarrajeo en algunas fachadas podría lucir mil veces mejor.


No entiendo tu redaccion, me parece que dices algo y luego te contradices, sorry!:nuts:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pues entiendo como que no es un caso perdido; de hecho, creo que ningún rincón de Lima lo es, así que Gamarra da para más.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

nunka me gusto no kreo ke me guste algun day


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Claro, igual que en el caso del Cono Norte.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> nunka me gusto no kreo ke me guste algun day


Jajaja y como sabes que no va cambiar algun dia?
Aunque lo mas probable sea que no pero igual nunca se pierde las esperanzas jaja.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Nunca he tenido la oportunidad de ir, pero no se ve tan fea, podría ser mucho mejor claro.


----------



## ZandoKan (Oct 30, 2008)

dandole un poco de orden en las estructuras, quiza pueda lucir mejor
desde lo alto se ve mal el paisaje al usar de depositos los techos
y tarrajeando las paredes de los costados de los edificios se veria un paisaje mas limpio de ladrillos xD y por lo tanto mas agradable

despues de eso, gamarra tendria un skyline digno de lima


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

gamarra esta mucho mejor que hace algunos años!!! hasta por algunos edificios que estaban sin estucar ahora lo estan y yn tanto adornados.

gamarra puede mas si se ponen las pilas, porque por ahi core muchisimo $$$, asi que plata no es lo que falta sino huevos y un poco de buen gusto


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

PieroMG said:


> Nunca he tenido la oportunidad de ir, pero no se ve tan fea, podría ser mucho mejor claro.


Pensé que yo era el único que no conocía... ahora ya no hay tanto roxe..


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

gamarra tiene construcciones bastante pacharacas no me gustan lo q me gusta es la altura de las edificaciones, o sea si tubiera mejores diseños calles limpias serian interesante


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

weno ojala cuando el metro (tren electrico ) los alrededores de gamarra mejoren.......


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

bueno gamarra es un lugar horrible para mi, el desorden ya no es tanto como antes pero aun asi caminando x ahi sientes inseguridad, cosa q no me agrada mucho, y eso que e ido en temporadas y dias que la fluencia de gente no es tan alta, que todavia puedes caminar x las calles sin que nadie te empuje. 
ahora cuando uno va a gamarra debes de tener bastante paciencia, lo chevere en buscar lo que quieres ya que entras en una galeria o edificio de galerias y encuentras solo ropa de mujer, o solo de hombre, o solo ropa de vestir, ternos etc, o de ropa variada, almenos eso te hace mas facil la busqueda, pero lo malo tambien sera que entras a una galeria y encuentras una tienda, entras a otra galeria y encuentras la misma tienda y asi se repite varias veces, no caminas ni un metro y encuentras otra ves la misma tienda.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

joseph0089 said:


> weno ojala cuando el metro (tren electrico ) los alrededores de gamarra mejoren.......


:fiddle:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

se puede exigir algo bueno en un lugar donde el metro cuadrado es el mas caro de todo el peru


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

x dios q es esto?, si quieren q luzca mejor deberian empezar de cero.. y cuando digo cero me refiero desde los cimientos de toda esa chatarra urbanistica


----------



## neo3102 (Jul 18, 2008)

ES VERDAD LUCE MEJOR PERO LA VERDADERA DEDUCCION ESTA ...*ANTES LA ZONA DE GAMARRA ERA MUY FEA AHORALA ZONA DE GAMARRA ES SOLO FEA* ,  YA QUE EN SUS EDIFICIOS LEVANTAN CUALQUIER COSAS SIN GUSTOS Y SIN APORTE ARQUITECTONICO TIPICO COLORINCHE CHICHA PERO BUENO FUERA DE ESO ES PUJANTE Y ESO SI LO HACE SU GENTE OJALA UN DIA SI MEJORE VERDADERAMENTE SU ARQUITECTURA


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Sigue siendo un lugar muy feo y digno representante de la huachaferia ... necesitan mas visión ornamental ahi los empresarios del emporio comercial ... 

Deberían invertir un poco mas de lo que ganan en estética y orden y verán como ese lugar se va para arriba... y no solo a nivel nacional sino a nivel sudamericano


----------

